# Rye IPA



## UsernameTaken (24/1/17)

I've had some great rye ipa's and I would like to try and make one.

My current non rye ipa grain bill is 85% pilsner, 10% Munich and 5% crystal.

Could I just replace the Munich with Rye?

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## shacked (24/1/17)

Made a few of these. Love them; can't get enough rye!!!!!! 

You can definitely just swap the munich with rye. However, if you like munich in your IPA then I'd just sub out 10% to 20% of your base malt; leave anything else the same. My last Rye IPA was about 20% Rye, 5% Crystal, 5% Munich, 5% wheat and the rest pale.

As an aside, I have found that some of the more dank/pine hops late (Columbus, Chinook, Simoce, Ella, even US Cascade) paired with more tropical/fruity hops late and dry seem to play very nicely with rye in an IPA. What are you thinking with regard to hops?


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/1/17)

Stockade Brewery make the 8Bit IPA which is pretty good.

90% Vienna Malt
10% Rye malt

magnum for bittering
Citra, Cascade and Galaxy late say @5mins. 

Same combo for dry hop


----------



## Coodgee (24/1/17)

This is my RyePA. Not really to any BJCP style but it's a rich, creamy, brew with a complex, fruity & spicy flavour yet still quite drinkable. If you are gently with it you get a really nice red papaya aroma: 

```
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.25 l   
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 27.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 62.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.70 %

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
23.00 l               Brisbane                                 Water         1        -             
12.15 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
3.20 kg               Marris Otter (5.6 EBC)                   Grain         3        53.3 %        
1.00 kg               Munich Malt II (22.5 EBC)                Grain         4        16.7 %        
0.80 kg               Rye Malt (5.0 EBC)                       Grain         5        13.3 %        
0.50 kg               Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)            Grain         6        8.3 %         
0.25 kg               Caramal Rye Malt (175.0 EBC)             Grain         7        4.2 %         
0.25 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (260.0 EBC)   Grain         8        4.2 %         
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins)        Fining        9        -             
50.00 g               Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           10       25.2 IBUs     
40.00 g               Chinook [13.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min        Hop           11       19.0 IBUs     
40.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Boil 10.0 m Hop           12       17.9 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast         13       -             
50.00 g               Chinook [13.30 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days     Hop           14       0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Hop           15       0.0 IBUs      
50.00 g               Simcoe [14.10 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           16       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## UsernameTaken (25/1/17)

Thanks for all the ideas. Looking forward to having a crack at a Rye IPA!

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## mtb (25/1/17)

If you reckon you've brewed a winner, consider the IPA comp underway in March


----------



## peteru (25/1/17)

Rye at around 10-15% in an IPA works pretty well. You can go a bit higher in darker beers.

I'd say that at 5% it may be too subtle to notice much difference.


----------



## indica86 (25/1/17)

+1 for 15%.

Works so well with Citra in the hop bill.
Yum yum yum.

Hmm, might have to make one.


----------



## LorriSanga (25/1/17)

This is a recipe for SN Ruthless Rye IPA. Ive never brewed it but I liked the beer.

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/homebrew-recipe/sierra-nevada-ruthless-rye-clone/


----------



## shacked (25/1/17)

Now I want to brew a Rye IPA. On the list for tomorrow:

77% Pale
18% Rye
3% Light Crystal
2% Toffee

+ some sugarz

Citra, 007 and Sticklebract


----------



## indica86 (25/1/17)

Yep, that will be tops.
Stickle compliments Rye very nicely too.


----------



## shacked (25/1/17)

Was 100% inspired by this thread!


----------



## UsernameTaken (19/3/17)

Ok, I did it, and I reckon it's by far the best beer I have ever made!

6.50kg Pilsner - 74%
1.00kg Munich Malt - 11%
1.00kg Rye Malt - 11%
0.35kg Crystal 60L - 4%

40g Simcoe @60
40g Simcoe & 80g Centennial/Mosaic @0

1.060 - US05 @18c
40g Simcoe/Mosaic/Centennial for 5 days

So happy with it I will change nothing when I make it again!

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/3/17)

Nice. Was the dry hop 40g of each ?


----------



## UsernameTaken (19/3/17)

Yes, 40g of each!


----------



## mofox1 (19/3/17)

C'mon, more rye!... h34r: 

Edit: And dry hop twice. Yum.


----------



## Reedy (19/3/17)

UsernameTaken said:


> Ok, I did it, and I reckon it's by far the best beer I have ever made!
> 
> 6.50kg Pilsner - 74%
> 1.00kg Munich Malt - 11%
> ...


Looks good, was this no-chill?


----------



## UsernameTaken (19/3/17)

Yep.

Brewed in a bag, no chill, temp controlled fermentation @18c, cold crashed to 3c for 7 days then into the keg.

Can't stop drinking it!

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## UsernameTaken (1/7/17)

So just made another one and not quite the same results!

I upped the Rye a little and increased the dry hops a little but I forgot the brewbrite!

This caused a massive yeast cake in the fermenter but the beer seemed reasonably clear going into the keg.

But it is pouring like shit now! I added some gelatin to the keg but it has made no difference. This beer is so fucked I am considering chucking it!

Could just forgetting the brebrite screw the brew up this badly or do you think something else has happened?

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## shacked (1/7/17)

What do you mean "pouring like sh!t"? Is it too thick or too cloudy or full of sediment? How is the taste?

I think brewbrite helps beers but omitting it wouldn't be the difference between enjoying a beer and tipping it down the sink.


----------



## Hermies (1/7/17)

UsernameTaken said:


> So just made another one and not quite the same results!
> 
> I upped the Rye a little and increased the dry hops a little but I forgot the brewbrite!
> 
> ...


Do you find it is almost pouring like a syrup ? If it is just let it sit it will come good over time . Rye needs some time to settle .


----------



## UsernameTaken (1/7/17)

Well it's thick and cloudy and the flavour is just off. I am struggling describe it. 

It seems sweeter than the last one despite having more hops in it and just really quite dull!

Maybe it will still get drunk, but just very disappointing after the last one that was so good.


----------

